# Vistana Website Update



## CPNY (Nov 2, 2021)

New update to the villa finder. It now allows you to select specific phases and sections of resorts. I only checked Harborside and SVR. I was able to select phase 1 for a VSN reservation. As you can see with SVR, you can book specific sections. That’s a really great update.


----------



## DanCali (Nov 2, 2021)

Yeah, it is. Too bad the website was down all night for those who wanted to make a 4th of July reservation... Horrible timing.

There did seem to be unusually large availability for 4th of July weeks this morning for stuff that would normally never be available at 8 months out. It lasted for about 10 minutes or so... I wonder is that was a glitch? Things like 2BR lockoffs with Oceanview in Maui and 3BR units at Harborside and WSJ were all available for reservations. Maybe they released a bunch of Vistana-held inventory to compensate for the website being down?

I got what I wanted, but after being up till 1:30am ET until giving up, I wasn't happy.


----------



## CPNY (Nov 2, 2021)

DanCali said:


> Yeah, it is. Too bad the website was down all night for those who wanted to make a 4th of July reservation... Horrible timing.
> 
> There did seem to be unusually large availability for 4th of July weeks this morning for stuff that would normally never be available at 8 months out. It lasted for about 10 minutes or so... I wonder is that was a glitch? Things like 2BR lockoffs with Oceanview in Maui and 3BR lockoffs ar Harborside were all available for reservations.


I noticed the same thing. I was trying for and got HRA for the 4th of July week. Now there is nothing left. There is plenty of inventory beginning 7/3/22 so if people want HRA for that week, midnight tonight would be the time to do it. I did notice a lot of WSJ available for 6/30 and 7/1 check in still available. I was tempted but I stuck with HRA because it’s easier


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 2, 2021)

I wonder though if the phases really make any difference. Sure you can select a specific phase, but I suspect the resort can still place you in any phase as long as the unit size and occupancy matches up. This enhancement can still be good though as two of the phases at SVR only sleep six in a 2BR and the rest all sleep eight. But previously you could still see the max occupancy of the unit being booked.


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 2, 2021)

Also, views were available for WKORV WKORVN and Nanea in a spot check.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 2, 2021)

Very Nice


----------



## Moparman42 (Nov 2, 2021)

I wonder if they are setting up to increase the points for ocean view and specific locations at some of the resorts.   It makes no sense to list island view and ocean view since nobody would choose island view if they had the choice.   So those that own specific views could see some staroptions values change?   total speculation, but it makes sense to me, since you pay more $$$ for the view, yet the option points are the same.        just curious...


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 2, 2021)

Moparman42 said:


> I wonder if they are setting up to increase the points for ocean view and specific locations at some of the resorts.   It makes no sense to list island view and ocean view since nobody would choose island view if they had the choice.   So those that own specific views could see some staroptions values change?   total speculation, but it makes sense to me, since you pay more $$$ for the view, yet the option points are the same.        just curious...


Perhaps. Or perhaps related to how they may better integrate with an overall system that also includes Marriott resorts that does have different values for all their different views.

The thing here is, in the past when one made a VSN exchange you were never guaranteed a view. So chances are you would end up in Resort or Island View. This setup certainly changes expectations if someone books Ocean View and still gets assigned to Island View at checkin.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps. Or perhaps related to how they may better integrate with an overall system that also includes Marriott resorts that does have different values for all their different views.
> 
> The thing here is, in the past when one made a VSN exchange you were never guaranteed a view. So chances are you would end up in Resort or Island View. This setup certainly changes expectations if someone books Ocean View and still gets assigned to Island View at checkin.


I have booked Wkorv-n several times and it always indicated oceanfront and “regular” units as they had a different point value. This is certainly an interesting change.


----------



## echino (Nov 2, 2021)

StarOptions reservations have always been in a specific view or phase, but this info was behind the scenes and not displayed. You could still look it up on marriott.com. Now this info is displayed when making a reservation. Great change.


----------



## CPNY (Nov 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I wonder though if the phases really make any difference. Sure you can select a specific phase, but I suspect the resort can still place you in any phase as long as the unit size and occupancy matches up. This enhancement can still be good though as two of the phases at SVR only sleep six in a 2BR and the rest all sleep eight. But previously you could still see the max occupancy of the unit being booked.


I hope so, I can assure you I’ll be booking the fountains phase for every one of my SVR bookings!


----------



## oneohana (Nov 2, 2021)

I was able to get reservations that are not normally there. Either there was a glitch, or they were holding back villas. Either way it is not good.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 2, 2021)

echino said:


> StarOptions reservations have always been in a specific view or phase, but this info was behind the scenes and not displayed. You could still look it up on marriott.com. Now this info is displayed when making a reservation. Great change.


Are you able to look up on Marriott.com with the Vistana resie number? My two latest Home Resort resies did not "show up on Marriott. I emailed support on Vistana website and the could not say why this happened. Any suggestions?


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Nov 2, 2021)

I don't like how you now have to request the availability calendar to show and how it makes you select #Adults/#Children before starting a search. Also when a search completes (on my laptop at least) you now have to scroll down to see the results as the data entry bar at the top of the screen is so big. I guess I'll get used to it all over time but change is not good at my age 

As for 2BR IV at WKORVN starting 7/2/2022 I know there were none available in the days leading up to 11/2 as I was looking as an owner so either there was a glitch, some cancellations, some inventory held back or the ones that showed up at midnight EST were OV.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 2, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> Are you able to look up on Marriott.com with the Vistana resie number? My two latest Home Resort resies did not "show up on Marriott. I emailed support on Vistana website and the could not say why this happened. Any suggestions?


If you have your Bonvoy number associated with your Vistana account, then reservations should automatically show up. As a pure resale owner, I can't see the Vistana reservations on Marriott.com.


----------



## jpfordz (Nov 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> If you have your Bonvoy number associated with your Vistana account, then reservations should automatically show up.


I don't see an option to add the Bonvoy number on my Vistana account. Do you have to call Vistana to add the number?


----------



## CPNY (Nov 2, 2021)

jpfordz said:


> I don't see an option to add the Bonvoy number on my Vistana account. Do you have to call Vistana to add the number?


I usually call the resort and have them add it to the reservation. It then shows up in my bonvoy app


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> If you have your Bonvoy number associated with your Vistana account, then reservations should automatically show up. As a pure resale owner, I can't see the Vistana reservations on Marriott.com.


Yes, it is associated with the Vistana account. I see all my resies from this year. But the two I made last week did not show up as usual. 
I am a resale owner as well 

“ If those stays are not showing as of yet, they may show anytime before the arrival date, I cannot pinpoint the reason as to why some of the reservations are showing already and some are not. Not sure if that has to do with the process of migrating all systems, but keep on checking from time to time, and if by your arrival date is not showing on the Marriott website, at the check-in make sure that they have the proper Bonvoy number on file so you can get credit for that stay. ”


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 2, 2021)

CPNY said:


> I usually call the resort and have them add it to the reservation. It then shows up in my bonvoy app


I could certainly do that. Just annoying that it always there in the past.


----------



## CPNY (Nov 2, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> I could certainly do that. Just annoying that it always there in the past.


I noticed when I reserved the unit this morning when it asked me who was checking in that it had a bonvoy number attached. The issue for me is that I no longer have any bonvoy eligible ownerships and the bonvoy number is not the bonvoy number that I currently use. I will call vistana today and see if they can change the bonvoy number on the back end.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2021)

Are you surprised and delighted? 

This landing page just looks wrong to me with the box over on the left side after it was on the right side forever:


----------



## ragdoll (Nov 2, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> Are you able to look up on Marriott.com with the Vistana resie number? My two latest Home Resort resies did not "show up on Marriott. I emailed support on Vistana website and the could not say why this happened. Any suggestions?



Mine showed up on both accounts but Marriott had different rez numbers and the info was all wrong. It was so wrong that I had to call the resort to make sure they had the correct rez info. They did . . . same as Vistana’s. I had a 2-bedroom lockoff and Marriott showed a studio! Glad I called. I hate Marriott.


----------



## Moparman42 (Nov 2, 2021)

ragdoll said:


> Mine showed up on both accounts but Marriott had different rez numbers and the info was all wrong. It was so wrong that I had to call the resort to make sure they had the correct rez info. They did . . . same as Vistana’s. I had a 2-bedroom lockoff and Marriott showed a studio! Glad I called. I hate Marriott.



Funny thing about that.  I owned Nanea and scheduled a trip for October.  I sold it back the the developer and got WKORV instead, cancelled the Nanea trip and scheduled with KORV.  Marriott never removed the Nanea reservation, even after I called the resort multiple times.  so..    after my week in Maui, Friday morning I got the invoice for KORV emailed to me, and later I ALSO got an invoice (zero dollars) from Nanea.  I see nothing affected as far as options or points goes, and I got an additional 500 Bonvoy points for the nonexistent stay...


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 2, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> I could certainly do that. Just annoying that it always there in the past.


This worked.  I had to pick up keys for a room change and asked them to pull up the resies for next October and add my number.  It is now on Marriott.Com


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 2, 2021)

ragdoll said:


> Mine showed up on both accounts but Marriott had different rez numbers and the info was all wrong. It was so wrong that I had to call the resort to make sure they had the correct rez info. They did . . . same as Vistana’s. I had a 2-bedroom lockoff and Marriott showed a studio! Glad I called. I hate Marriott.


Sorry you hate Marriott.  I don't.  Loyal owner for 20 years. 
There are going to be bumps in tbe road but they will make it right.
I have had 20 years of excellent service.
Hoping the integration  of programs benefits us all.
If not, just keep using your current ownership as you always have.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 2, 2021)

ragdoll said:


> Mine showed up on both accounts but Marriott had different rez numbers and the info was all wrong. It was so wrong that I had to call the resort to make sure they had the correct rez info. They did . . . same as Vistana’s. I had a 2-bedroom lockoff and Marriott showed a studio! Glad I called. I hate Marriott.


When you make a Vistana reservation for a 2BR lock off, it will show up on Marriott.com as two separate reservations. One for each side.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> When you make a Vistana reservation for a 2BR lock off, it will show up on Marriott.com as two separate reservations. One for each side.


That is good to know. Thx


----------



## ragdoll (Nov 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> When you make a Vistana reservation for a 2BR lock off, it will show up on Marriott.com as two separate reservations. One for each side.



Yes, and both were totally wrong.


----------



## Red elephant (Nov 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I wonder though if the phases really make any difference. Sure you can select a specific phase, but I suspect the resort can still place you in any phase as long as the unit size and occupancy matches up. This enhancement can still be good though as two of the phases at SVR only sleep six in a 2BR and the rest all sleep eight. But previously you could still see the max occupancy of the unit being booked.


I booked 2 bedrooms at SBP one a lock off and the other a standard  but did not know they were in 2 different phases ( not familiar with the resort) and my family got split up but the resort was kind enough to fix it. She told me that she would mention it in their meeting if anything can be done so one can  choose the phase you want at booking but that some phases require more staroptions.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 2, 2021)

Red elephant said:


> I booked 2 bedrooms at SBP one a lock off and the other a standard  but did not know they were in 2 different phases ( not familiar with the resort) and my family got split up but the resort was kind enough to fix it. She told me that she would mention it in their meeting if anything can be done so one can  choose the phase you want at booking but that some phases require more staroptions.


You have always been able to tell the two types at SBP with staroptions.  They always listed either plantation or palmetto after the unit type or maybe because I own there and was looking at home priority.  It is easier to see that they are different now.


----------



## controller1 (Nov 2, 2021)

alexadeparis said:


> Also, views were available for WKORV WKORVN and Nanea in a spot check.





dioxide45 said:


> The thing here is, in the past when one made a VSN exchange you were never guaranteed a view. So chances are you would end up in Resort or Island View. This setup certainly changes expectations if someone books Ocean View and still gets assigned to Island View at checkin.



I hope the expectations are met. I had a two-day add-on reservation to the front of two weeks at WKORN. When the updated website came up today my add-on reservation had an Island View attached to it. I checked availability and there were Ocean View villas available so I canceled my Island View and made a reservation for an Ocean View. I'll know in May!


----------



## tomvc (Nov 2, 2021)

controller1 said:


> I hope the expectations are met. I had a two-day add-on reservation to the front of two weeks at WKORN. When the updated website came up today my add-on reservation had an Island View attached to it. I checked availability and there were Ocean View villas available so I canceled my Island View and made a reservation for an Ocean View. I'll know in May!


Does your email confirmation show view?


----------



## controller1 (Nov 2, 2021)

tomvc said:


> Does your email confirmation show view?



Yes


----------



## CPNY (Nov 3, 2021)

tomvc said:


> Does your email confirmation show view?


My VSN reservation confirmation also shows which phase I booked. “Phase I” is listed on both my VSN and my home resort reservation confirmations. The home resort reservation is guaranteed, not so sure about the VSN yet. I guess we will see when I check into the resort in July. I would think allowing owners to choose a phase at booking will cut down on the amount of room requests by owners.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 3, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> When you make a Vistana reservation for a 2BR lock off, it will show up on Marriott.com as two separate reservations. One for each side.


I just checked my three bedroom lock off resie and Marriott.com only shows one reservation for the studio portion.  
Vistana has the correct resie. 
My concern for showing up on the Marriott side is purely for the purpose of getting elite night credit and keeping my ducks in a row.  I like to see where I am going.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 3, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> I just checked my three bedroom lock off resie and Marriott.com only shows one reservation for the studio portion.
> Vistana has the correct resie.
> My concern for showing up on the Marriott side is purely for the purpose of getting elite night credit and keeping my ducks in a row.  I like to see where I am going.


Interesting. Is this a home resort reservation, HomeOption or StarOption?


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 3, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Interesting. Is this a home resort reservation, HomeOption or StarOption?


Home Options made at 12 months out. On this trip I have 5 reservations but the one mentioned is the only 3 BR lock off. All the other reservations are correct.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 3, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> Home Options made at 12 months out. On this trip I have 5 reservations but the one mentioned is the only 3 BR lock off. All the other reservations are correct.


It seems they do HomeOptions and perhaps StarOptions differently. My statement was based on someone else's reporting of reservations for home resort weeks reservation. I understand weeks lock off reservations show up as two separate reservations on Marriott.com.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 3, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> It seems they do HomeOptions and perhaps StarOptions differently. My statement was based on someone else's reporting of reservations for home resort weeks reservation. I understand weeks lock off reservations show up as two separate reservations on Marriott.com.


It is a home resort reservation. My “currency” is HomeOptions.  As you know, StarOptions can’t be made until 8 months.  Unlike flex, HO can only be used at your home resort.   So it should be the same as any owner making a home resort resie.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 3, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> It is a home resort reservation. My “currency” is HomeOptions.  As you know, StarOptions can’t be made until 8 months.  Unlike flex, HO can only be used at your home resort.   So it should be the same as any owner making a home resort resie.


I still think though that there is a fundamental difference on the back end in how a home resort weeks reservation is made vs how a Home Option reservation is made. Home resort weeks reservations is actually two different contracts and two different units in the system.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Nov 3, 2021)

controller1 said:


> I hope the expectations are met. I had a two-day add-on reservation to the front of two weeks at WKORN. When the updated website came up today my add-on reservation had an Island View attached to it. I checked availability and there were Ocean View villas available so I canceled my Island View and made a reservation for an Ocean View. I'll know in May!


That's a bit of a lottery because I find there are definitely some OV units that are worse than some of the IV ones.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2021)

Requesting a Guest Confirmation under the new format: The previous guest confirmation template only _required_ name, city and state.  Now it requires full contact info including phone number.  If you don't want Vistana calling and badgering your guests or renters to schedule a sales presentation, the template will accept 000-000-0000.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2021)

Notice that you can now put a Marriott Bonvoy number on the Resv as well:


----------



## CPNY (Nov 4, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Notice that you can now put a Marriott Bonvoy number on the Resv as well:
> 
> View attachment 42014


Is this for a guest name change? When I made a reservation the other day it had an old bonvoy number that I never used. I need to change it to my current bonvoy.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2021)

Yes - see #42 above.  The guest confirmation form is not prefilled with any info - you provide everything.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 4, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Is this for a guest name change? When I made a reservation the other day it had an old bonvoy number that I never used. I need to change it to my current bonvoy.


Was that Bonvoy number an old number you had, or did it perhaps belong to a prior owner of one of your mandatory weeks?


----------



## CPNY (Nov 4, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Was that Bonvoy number an old number you had, or did it perhaps belong to a prior owner of one of your mandatory weeks?


That’s a great question. I do remember having a bonvoy number that was a second number that wasn’t used. I assumed it was that one.


----------



## Mulege (Nov 5, 2021)

I own several locations so how can I change between them using the Availability Calendar under Find and Reserve?  I can currently only see one location.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 5, 2021)

Bobw said:


> I own several locations so how can I change between them using the Availability Calendar under Find and Reserve?  I can currently only see one location.


You have to do a new search each time or select multiple resorts.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Nov 5, 2021)

Bobw said:


> I own several locations so how can I change between them using the Availability Calendar under Find and Reserve?  I can currently only see one location.


You should see a small image of each of the locations you own down in the right hand corner. Click on a resort picture to change the reference point for the availability calendar.


----------



## Henry M. (Nov 5, 2021)

The availability calendar defaults to the location that shows as the background on the reservation page (villafinder.vistana.com). All your ownerships show as thumbnails within the large picture. In my case, the big picture is always my St. John week, but my WKORV and WKORVN units, along with St. John, also show in small pictures. If you click on one of those thumbnails, the background picture changes to that property. Now if you click on the availability calendar button, you get the calendar for the property shown.

I don't know what determines the default picture. In my case, St. John ws the last property I bought, but I don't know if that has any bering on the display. St. John is also further down the list of properties I can select to search for. In fact, it is the last location listed in the "Where?" dropdown.

I wish I could get the calendar for all locations! It would be useful for trying to exchange into properties I don't own.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 5, 2021)

I don't find the calendar useful at all - for the most accurate results, use the Villa Finder and actually do a search.


----------



## Henry M. (Nov 5, 2021)

I have had the availability calendar help a couple of times, when I could see single days not available. I was then able to move my plans to work around them. It isn't perfect, but it has helped me a few times.


----------



## jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2021)

CPNY said:


> That’s a great question. I do remember having a bonvoy number that was a second number that wasn’t used. I assumed it was that one.


When they converted from SPG to Bonvoy they kept using my old SPG number (and I wasn't automatically getting credit under my new Bonvoy number even when I had added it on checking in). 

after I got that cleared up with the new number all my Vistana reservations now show up automatically in the Bonvoy app.


----------



## jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2021)

I don’t know if anyone has tried the reservations link in the mobile app, but it is greatly improved. Still not great as you are still sent to the website, but it now renders much better and seems to be sized a bit more for the phone. Before the drop downs and entry fields would hover over the calendar and you couldn’t easily scroll down to see the other vacation dates without closing the search box. Now all parts are easily visible and accessible. 




I wonder if the website updates have been geared to making the site more mobile friendly?


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 6, 2021)

I don't know if it is related to this Vistana website change, my 2BR Vistana booking which was showing up as 2 1BR reservations in Marriott.com was reduced to only 1 1BR reservation all of a sudden.  I called the resort (Kierland) and they confirmed that they do see 2 1BR reservations, with one of them missing a Bonvoy number.  I went to Marriott.com to search for the reservation using the number which Kierland gave me and I found it.  Unfortunately it no longer allows update to the reservation to include my Bonvoy number.  I am still worried about not getting the 2BR reservation when we check in later this month.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 6, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> I don't know if it is related to this Vistana website change, my 2BR Vistana booking which was showing up as 2 1BR reservations in Marriott.com was reduced to only 1 1BR reservation all of a sudden.  I called the resort (Kierland) and they confirmed that they do see 2 1BR reservations, with one of them missing a Bonvoy number.  I went to Marriott.com to search for the reservation using the number which Kierland gave me and I found it.  Unfortunately it no longer allows update to the reservation to include my Bonvoy number.  I am still worried about not getting the 2BR reservation when we check in later this month.


As long as Vistana.com shows a 2BR reservation, you are good. Vistana reservations show up weird on Marriott.com. I have had many Vistana reservations and none of them ever show up on Marriott.com.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 6, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> I don't know if it is related to this Vistana website change, my 2BR Vistana booking which was showing up as 2 1BR reservations in Marriott.com was reduced to only 1 1BR reservation all of a sudden.  I called the resort (Kierland) and they confirmed that they do see 2 1BR reservations, with one of them missing a Bonvoy number.  I went to Marriott.com to search for the reservation using the number which Kierland gave me and I found it.  Unfortunately it no longer allows update to the reservation to include my Bonvoy number.  I am still worried about not getting the 2BR reservation when we check in later this month.


It was suggested to me in this thread and it did work. Call the resort directly, ask them to pull up the resie number and add your Bonvoy number from their end. It immediately showed up on the Marriott website. 

I have a three bedroom lock off resie starting today. On Marriott it only shows the studio portion but Vistana has the correct info. The resort has confirmed my 3BR unit. 

Seems to be a known glitch at this point.

Edit: sorry, just realized it DID show as two separate resies. And now not! 
Not sure what’s going on except to say they seem to be trying to merge the different systems.  Hoping they get it right soon.


----------



## remowidget (Nov 6, 2021)

Moparman42 said:


> I wonder if they are setting up to increase the points for ocean view and specific locations at some of the resorts.   It makes no sense to list island view and ocean view since nobody would choose island view if they had the choice.   So those that own specific views could see some staroptions values change?   total speculation, but it makes sense to me, since you pay more $$$ for the view, yet the option points are the same.        just curious...


It's been a few years since we went to Maui. We were given the option for oceanfront then, but it was more staroptions.


----------



## PamMo (Nov 6, 2021)

I had no problems making an online reservation for my home resort (WKORVN) next year, but when the booking was finalized, they had the wrong Bonvoy number listed on the reservation. I couldn't change it during the booking process, nor could I figure out where to change it afterwards on the Vistana website. I linked my VSE account to my Bonvoy account long ago, but I can't find it anywhere in my VSE profile/personal info. Does anyone know where I can find that info on VSE, so I can correct it without calling in?


----------



## jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2021)

PamMo said:


> I had no problems making an online reservation for my home resort (WKORVN) next year, but when the booking was finalized, they had the wrong Bonvoy number listed on the reservation. I couldn't change it during the booking process, nor could I figure out where to change it afterwards on the Vistana website. I linked my VSE account to my Bonvoy account long ago, but I can't find it anywhere in my VSE profile/personal info. Does anyone know where I can find that info on VSE, so I can correct it without calling in?


I think calling in is the only way to accomplish this.


----------



## PamMo (Nov 6, 2021)

I was afraid of that, but thanks @jabberwocky


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 6, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Notice that you can now put a Marriott Bonvoy number on the Resv as well:
> 
> View attachment 42014


It also looks like I can add a Bonvoy number when changing guest names between owners of the same week. We usually make our reservations through my wife's profile as she needed elite nights to get to lifetime Platinum. If I go in to change the guest name and select my name (free since I am an owner on the account) I can also provide my Bonvoy number. This might be an easy way to add a Bonvoy number to a reservation when one is a pure resale owner like us.

I have changed the reservation to my name and added my Bonvoy number. I don't see any immediate changes in my Marriott.com account. The reservation isn't showing up. I will give it a few days to see if anything happens.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 6, 2021)

Here's one issue that I am not sure about: What if the guest wants to add their Bonvoy number at check-in?


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 6, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Here's one issue that I am not sure about: What if the guest wants to add their Bonvoy number at check-in?


Not sure why that is an issue. It isn't a required field on the guest certificate form. Just leave it blank and they can add it at check in.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 6, 2021)

What if the owner already put their number there?


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 6, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> What if the owner already put their number there?


The resort always has the ability to change it at checkin. It just can't be changed ahead of checkin once there is a Bonvoy number associated with the reservation.


----------



## dmjones040 (Nov 9, 2021)

Anyone else having trouble getting into their Dashboard in Vistana to reserve?  Been trying since midnight, and get a gateway error.  It's now 12:55 a.m.  I am NOT HAPPY...


----------



## ocdb8r (Nov 9, 2021)

Extensive discussion here: https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/vistana-website-update.327732/page-2#post-2689715

They are in the middle of significant updates with considerable (sporadic) downtime.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 9, 2021)

Wow! We are are currently serving an unusually high number of guests and we hope you will try again in a few minutes. Thank you for your patience!

GATEWAY TIME-OUT

The web server reported a gateway time-out error.


Here we go again.


----------



## Henry M. (Nov 9, 2021)

I have the same problem. I'm located in Texas. The gateway timeouts seem to affect certain regions, not necessarily the whole country. I can get to Vistana.com. The timeout occurs when I click on Dashboard. I get the same error mentioned in the other discussion.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm in AZ and have the same problem at 7 a.m. I don't want to reserve anything, just see whether maintenance fees are listed. Trying again "in a few minutes" is not going to solve this.


----------



## CPNY (Nov 9, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> I could certainly do that. Just annoying that it always there in the past.


I just called owners services. They were able to update my contracts with my existing Bonvoy number. I went in to make a reservation and  the correct bonvoy number shows under my name as the guest checking in. If you don’t have your bonvoy number in your vistana account, I suggest calling owner services and having them add it.


----------



## CPNY (Nov 9, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Notice that you can now put a Marriott Bonvoy number on the Resv as well:
> 
> View attachment 42014


Is this when creating a guest name change? When I make a reservation, it defaults to my information as the guest checking in and didn’t allow me to change the bonvoy number.


----------



## controller1 (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm having an issue with the new website and wondering if others are experiencing same.

When I make a new reservation I do not automatically receive an email confirmation of that reservation. The day after I make the reservation I go into the reservation and request an email confirmation and I receive one then. 

However when I cancel a reservation I automatically (perhaps a few hours later) receive an email confirmation of the cancellation.


----------



## byeloe (Nov 13, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> It also looks like I can add a Bonvoy number when changing guest names between owners of the same week. We usually make our reservations through my wife's profile as she needed elite nights to get to lifetime Platinum. If I go in to change the guest name and select my name (free since I am an owner on the account) I can also provide my Bonvoy number. This might be an easy way to add a Bonvoy number to a reservation when one is a pure resale owner like us.
> 
> I have changed the reservation to my name and added my Bonvoy number. I don't see any immediate changes in my Marriott.com account. The reservation isn't showing up. I will give it a few days to see if anything happens.
> 
> View attachment 42112


I tried this also, but the reservations are not showing up in my Bonvoy account


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 13, 2021)

byeloe said:


> I tried this also, but the reservations are not showing up in my Bonvoy account


Yeah, checked my Bonvoy account and the reservation isn't showing up there. So it seems perhaps it is just being provided for the resort's benefit ahead of arrival.


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 14, 2021)

controller1 said:


> I'm having an issue with the new website and wondering if others are experiencing same.
> 
> When I make a new reservation I do not automatically receive an email confirmation of that reservation. The day after I make the reservation I go into the reservation and request an email confirmation and I receive one then.
> 
> However when I cancel a reservation I automatically (perhaps a few hours later) receive an email confirmation of the cancellation.



Have not tried canceling, but yes I am having the same thing, 4 confirmed reservations today, zero emails.


----------



## THSMTHS (Nov 14, 2021)

CPNY said:


> New update to the villa finder. It now allows you to select specific phases and sections of resorts. I only checked Harborside and SVR. I was able to select phase 1 for a VSN reservation. As you can see with SVR, you can book specific sections. That’s a really great update.View attachment 41940


It also is divided into Home Options as well as Star Options.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Nov 14, 2021)

Sunday live Chat available

Surprised that Vistana live Chat agent was available just now...Sunday at 1145am mountain time...very helpful to have weekend coverage.


----------



## daviator (Nov 17, 2021)

The Colorado Kid said:


> Sunday live Chat available
> 
> Surprised that Vistana live Chat agent was available just now...Sunday at 1145am mountain time...very helpful to have weekend coverage.


That's great, but it presupposes that you can log into the website, something that is often impossible lately.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 21, 2021)

It doesn't seem that a Bonvoy number added when updating the guest name carries over to the reservation. I changed the guest name on our current reservation to my name from my wife's. At that time I also input my Bonvoy number. When I checked in at SVR I asked if my Bonvoy number was on the reservation. It wasn't. She was able to add it at checkin and I do now see it on Marriott.com. Up to this point though, it was never available under My Trips on Marriott.com. So it seems the Bonvoy number on the guest certificate is meaningless. My wife also added her number when making a couple of new reservations for next year and they don't show up in her Marriott.com account either. It seems that unless you have your Bonvoy number actually associated to your Vistana account, the reservations won't show up on Marriott.com.


----------



## russel gibaut (Jan 10, 2022)

When I p


controller1 said:


> I hope the expectations are met. I had a two-day add-on reservation to the front of two weeks at WKORN. When the updated website came up today my add-on reservation had an Island View attached to it. I checked availability and there were Ocean View villas available so I canceled my Island View and made a reservation for an Ocean View. I'll know in May!


When I purchase my unit in the North in 2006 I was told there were only Ocean Front and Island view, no ocean views which is what I had wanted. However, all island views were meant to have a view of the ocean. Is that correct? Were more units added that were specifically ocean view? Do all Island views actually have an ocean view as I was told. Thanks


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 10, 2022)

North has Island View, Ocean View and Ocean Front units. Some of the Ocean Front units are actually behind the main pool and love the Pailolo grill. Some of the Island View units have a peekaboo ocean view. In fact, they may be on the lower floors of a building with Ocean View higher up.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Jan 10, 2022)

russel gibaut said:


> When I p
> 
> When I purchase my unit in the North in 2006 I was told there were only Ocean Front and Island view, no ocean views which is what I had wanted. However, all island views were meant to have a view of the ocean. Is that correct? Were more units added that were specifically ocean view? Do all Island views actually have an ocean view as I was told. Thanks


I own IV and have never stayed in a unit where I couldn't see at least a small piece of the ocean, although in some cases it means waiting for a palm tree to sway in the right direction   I've posted on here before that I'm pretty sure when we bought and were shown a model of WKORVN pre-construction, building 8 was not included and hence everything in the 'horse shoe' of buildings 5/6/7 had a clear, unobstructed ocean view.


----------



## russel gibaut (Jan 11, 2022)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> I own IV and have never stayed in a unit where I couldn't see at least a small piece of the ocean, although in some cases it means waiting for a palm tree to sway in the right direction   I've posted on here before that I'm pretty sure when we bought and were shown a model of WKORVN pre-construction, building 8 was not included and hence everything in the 'horse shoe' of buildings 5/6/7 had a clear, unobstructed ocean view.


That makes sense. And I vaguely recall hearing something about a building 8 being planned


----------



## dioxide45 (May 20, 2022)

CPNY said:


> New update to the villa finder. It now allows you to select specific phases and sections of resorts. I only checked Harborside and SVR. I was able to select phase 1 for a VSN reservation. As you can see with SVR, you can book specific sections. That’s a really great update.View attachment 41940


Digging up this thread based on some information in the "VacationLife" email that Visana sent out yesterday. Here is what it says about the ability to selec villa type/phase.

*CONFIRM YOUR VILLA TYPE*
Confirm the Villa type for your next vacation.
Vacation options are an important part of your ownership, including your villa when you stay.

As an Owner, you can now enjoy new enhancements that allow you to see additional villa features while booking your Vistana Signature Network® reservation.

While searching availability for your next vacation, you may have noticed that you can now see the Villa type (phase, view, or configuration, where applicable) at the resort.

Since you can now view and select from the available Villa types for the dates of your chosen stay, your Villa type is locked in once booked. Please note, the resort will be unable to make any modifications or changes to your Villa type selection upon your arrival.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 20, 2022)

Also in email from Vistana:

NOTE ABOUT CONFIRMATION EMAILS
You may now receive two separate emails with different confirmation numbers. The confirmation from Vistana will contain a six-digit confirmation number and can also be found on your Owner Dashboard. You may also receive a second confirmation email with an eight-digit Marriott confirmation number that may also be viewed on your Marriott Bonvoy account.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

